# Happy Birthday



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY
To Oregon Camper,PDX Doug, Cardfan
Hope you all have a great day


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Oregon Camper

John


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

PDX Doug

John


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Cardfan

John


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Oregon Camper,PDX Doug, and Cardfan









Leon


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Oregon Camper








PDX Doug








Cardfan

I hope each one of you have a great day!!!!

Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks guys!

And John...
You should be ashamed of yourself!








You know what I'm talking about!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

BTW,








*Happy Birthday, Oregon_Camper!*









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oh, and you to Cardfan...








*Happy Birthday!*









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> And John...
> You should be ashamed of yourself!
> ...


I knew you would accuse me of that









I was just trying to show that you all were individuals and did not have to share a Happy Birthday post.









John

If the shoe fits


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> I was just trying to show that you all were individuals and did not have to share a Happy Birthday post.


That reminds me, John...
That bridge you were going to sell me. Did it include the piers?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, guys,







!!!!!!!!

Hope y'all have a great day.

Mark

BTW,


> And John...
> You should be ashamed of yourself!
> You know what I'm talking about!


I know what you're doing!


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

To all ya'll, here's hoping you have a very special day















Happy Birthday









Dallas


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for the B-day wishes!!

I was thinking of thanking each one of you in a seperate post, but I'm not one to run up my post count.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hope you PDX Doug and Cardfanguys have a GREAT B-day!!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Happy birthday to you,

and you,

and you!!

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thanks for the B-day wishes!!
> 
> I was thinking of thanking each one of you in a seperate post, but I'm not one to run up my post count.
> 
> ...


LMAO, me neither


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Happy Birthday


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Oooooooooh! I almost missed sending birthday wishes to Oregon Camper action , PDX Doug action & Cardfan action and I'd have felt awfully bad if I had. So glad I checked back in and can say, HAPPY BIRTHDAY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY to y'all! Hope it was a great day for each of you!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Happy Birthday Cardfan!!

OK, you too PDX_Doug and Oregon Camper








What, are all us PNW Outbackers getting old?
LORDY LORDY... LOOK WHO's 40!!!!!
Better get to bed early tonight Jim, you need all your strength for the big move soon


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

WAcamper said:


> Happy Birthday Cardfan!!
> 
> OK, you too PDX_Doug and Oregon Camper
> 
> ...


It was a real whopper....worked until 9:30pm then walked back to my hotel and had dinner. Oh yea, did I tell you I'm in London? Nothing like spending your 40th birthday alone in a hotel...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Boy Jim that can be a bummer spending your birthday all alone








Atleast you have the Outbackers









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Boy Jim that can be a bummer spending your birthday all alone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darn Tootn'...









If it was for Outbackers.com I'd be going crazy. Traveling around the world is fun for a while, but (like Dorothy once said) "There's No Place Like Home".


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HootBob said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY
> To Oregon Camper,PDX Doug, Cardfan
> Hope you all have a great day
> 
> ...


OH NO!!!







I MISSED IT!







YOU HAD A BIRTHDAY AND I MISSED IT!









Sure hope it was a great day for each of you!!!!


----------

